# [Solved]Kindle. Is fs corrupted or am I missing something?

## Frustration

Hi,

I've got an Amazon Kindle Paperwhite ebook which I can't get to mount. First of all, it always "just worked" on Arch - I would just connect it and it would appear in my file manager.

With Gentoo, however, it doesn't really work. Since it doesn't get mounted automatically, I decided to do it manually:

The very first thing that worries me is that there's no partitions basically. But it could have been always like that, I don't know.

```
lsblk

NAME             MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT

sdc                8:32   1     3G  0 disk
```

```
sudo blkid

/dev/sdc: PTTYPE="dos"
```

dosfstools is installed.

```
sudo mount /dev/sdc ~/mnt/Kindle

mount: /dev/sdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so.
```

dmesg | tail shows nothing related to the ebook/filesystems/etc.

ls ~/mnt/Kindle also shows nothing.

```
dmesg | grep sdc

[353826.570720] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[353828.789312] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdc] 6385664 512-byte logical blocks: (3.27 GB/3.04 GiB)

[353829.007737] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
```

Well, yes, forgot to mention - the ebook is of course working. I can read books that are already on it with no problems.

Testdisk by the way can see the contents in the memory of the device.

What do you think is the issue? Could the filesystem be really corrupted or do I need to maybe install something to get it to work?

=============

Thanks to everyone and especially frostschutz, the problem is solved now. The issue was that I did not have "CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION" enabled in kernel configuration. My kernel conf now:

```
zgrep MSDOS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m
```

Last edited by Frustration on Tue Oct 18, 2016 2:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Buffoon

```
file -s /dev/sdc
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

My nexus 4 suggests several ways on how to utilize the USB connection, USB debugging, media transfer protocol, ... 

You may just have to enable the media transfer protocol thing in your linux kernel or userspace, or what it is called.

Please check your dmesg / var/log/messages ... or wahtever indicates on what its done / mount output of your arch installation and duplicate it

I have no idea on which operating system amazon uses, some sort of self hacked "android" afaik.

Usually media transfer protocol, android debug bridge should work with plain android

Check out what the amazon hardware offers regarding connection

check your linux kernel for what is enabled as of now, check your userspace commands

----------

## Frustration

Buffoon,

```
# file -s /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0xb, start-CHS (0x0,1,1), end-CHS (0x3ff,3,16), startsector 16, 6385648 sectors, extended partition table (last)
```

----------

## frostschutz

Is there a /dev/sdc1?

If not, what's the output of zgrep MSDOS /proc/config.gz?

----------

## Frustration

Roman_Gruber,

I've also been thinking about that, but I've got an android phone too and it works with no problems when I connect it.

frostschutz,

No, there's no /dev/sdc1

```
zgrep MSDOS /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m
```

```
lsmod | grep fat

vfat                   20480  0

fat                    69632  1 vfat
```

Could "# CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION is not set" be the issue? I have usb drives formatted in fat32 and they work. Partitions are detected.

----------

## frostschutz

That's very likely to be your issue.

 *Quote:*   

> I have usb drives formatted in fat32 and they work. Partitions are detected.

 

What does 'parted -l' say for those? Maybe it's the more recent GPT partition format.

Anyway, you should enable msdos partition no matter what, plenty of things still use it.

----------

## Frustration

frostschutz,

Yes, they are GPT...

Alright then, I'll enable msdos partition and report back in like 30-40 min.

Thanks.

----------

